# Creme caramel recipe?



## andy_87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, just wondering if anyone has a good recipe for individual creme caramels?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 9, 2009)

You mean, nice soft carmels??  Simple to make. I don't really have a recipe but I make them when I want something sweet. I am going to guess at the amounts.. 

I start by melting butter in pot.. lets say 1/2 cup.  Add to that 1/4 cup milk and cup of sugar.  Bring that to a boil stirring constantly.  When you can drag the spoon through the foam and it leaves a trail that takes a moment to fill in, drop a few drops into cold water.  It should make a soft ball. Make sure there are NO sugar crystals on the edge of the pan.  One crystal and it will sugar the batch(crystals will form). 

Remove from the heat, drop in a 1/4tsp of vanilla and let it set in a pan of cool water until the top looses it's gloss. 

Remove from the water bath and beat with long strokes, turn out onto a greased pan or waxed paper and place in the refrigerator to cool.   When cool, stretch and fold, then roll out and cut..

If you want flavored here are some ideas. 
Honey flavored... add honey at the start. a couple of tablespoons will do it. 

Limoncello Taffy---my favorite!!  add 1/4 cup Limoncello liquour. It will take longer to cook down, but worth it!!!


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 14, 2009)

I've made them two different ways.  It's a basic vanilla custard recipe - I think it called for 6 egg yolks and whole milk.  You can put the caramel (sugar and water cooked to the right caramel color) on the bottom or your can sprinkle sugar on the top and flame them with a torch.  they're cooked in a water bath, Only complaint I received was that the spoons hit the bottom of the dish!


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff G. said:


> You mean, nice soft carmels?? Simple to make. I don't really have a recipe but I make them when I want something sweet. I am going to guess at the amounts..
> 
> I start by melting butter in pot.. lets say 1/2 cup. Add to that 1/4 cup milk and cup of sugar. Bring that to a boil stirring constantly. When you can drag the spoon through the foam and it leaves a trail that takes a moment to fill in, drop a few drops into cold water. It should make a soft ball. Make sure there are NO sugar crystals on the edge of the pan. One crystal and it will sugar the batch(crystals will form).
> 
> ...


 
White sugar, or brown?

LOVE the Limoncello variation ... downright inspriring, thanks for that!


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 15, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> White sugar, or brown?
> 
> LOVE the Limoncello variation ... downright inspriring, thanks for that!


white...but I have used brown.....


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 15, 2009)

Andy, this is the recipe I used last time I made it. It is for an entire flan, not individual ones, but you could just bake it a shorter time. This recipe is REALLY good; it has cream cheese and a little more substantial texture. Everyone loved it.
Creamy Caramel Flan - Allrecipes


----------

